# [2011] Purchased Hyatt Northstar



## jtmnyc (Jan 31, 2011)

We purchased a fractional share at Hyatt Northstar from developer. I don't believe there is any other option to buy on the secondary market, is there? 

We purchased week 8, 2 bedroom.


----------



## funtime (Jan 31, 2011)

They do come up from time to time - week 8 probably not so much.  I would google the name and see what co mes up and I would also check Redweek.com during the recission period.  Funtime


----------



## RichardL (Jan 31, 2011)

*How to stay at Northstar*

Go on Tug and find someone that is renting a Hyatt.  That means that unit say Carmel or Florida comes with points.  Those points you can trade into NorthStar, and it is a whole lot less than buying a second week.  You can arrange everything so you stay for two weeks, or take a break and go up twice a year.  While you are at it, try another Hyatt ski location.  I stayed in Aspen, and there are several others.

Now you bought from the developer and paid $40-$50,000.  It is interesting to try to buy for $8,000-$20,000, plus escrow and maintenance and taxes.  Try something that you don't want to do, just rent for maintenance, plus taxes and say $300 to the Tug owner.  I know you don't want to, everyone wants to buy and $8,000 to $20,000 seems so good after you all ready spent $40,000.  They is a big advantage to renting through Tugg and that is go outside of Hyatt and try Westin or Marriott.  Then if you must buy and everyone feels that, you might buy in another trading pool and increase your internal inventory supply


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know how easy it is to use Hyatt points to stay at Northstar. I just looked, and at this time, there is nothing available from now thru the end of the year. Of course, something will appear sooner or later, but you will have to be alert to catch it.


----------



## calgal (Feb 1, 2011)

I check for Northstar frequently and agree that it is extremely difficult to use Hyatt points to stay there. Just no availability since there are few owners and I think they are renting out the Hyatt owned units instead of putting them into the Club. To the OP, i doubt you could find what you bought on the secondary market. This is one case where purchase from the developer is what you need to do if that is what you want to own. You should compare the purchase price plus maintenance fees with the cost of renting a week each year and see which makes more financial sense. I think you also get 10 days of additional Hyatt usage? so add that into the equation  too.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to Hyatt you will love it and you can get access to Colorado Hyatt's

Make sure to take advantage of all the extra time they give you at Hyatt Northstar.

May people are stareting to buy andt Hyatt Northstar because Hyatt has been dropping the prices.

You are not going to be able to rent a Hyatt on this TUG board unless some Hyatt owner is not to smart.  

Very little inventory at Northstar to trade into.

Enjoy it.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2011)

> We purchased a fractional share at Hyatt Northstar from developer. I don't believe there is any other option to buy on the secondary market, is there?
> 
> We purchased week 8, 2 bedroom.



I would rescind immediately and explore all my options.  *You have nothing to lose by rescinding*.  If you decide that you want to buy from the developer after all, they will be happy to sell to you a 2nd time, but if you don't rescind now, you will be locked into a contract (and I would guess payments) and you will not be able to change your mind later.  

Once the legal rescission period passes - you will not be able to get out of the contract, or sell it for anywhere near what you paid.  Right now most resales are going for 0-50% of original retail.

Here is an article about your legal right to rescind - it was written for another resort, but everything else applies to you.

You should rescind, do your homework, and make a decision with no pressure.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would rescind immediately and explore all my options that might be true but you will not get in to Hyatt Northstar week 8 !!!


Northstar has 10 units (fractionals forsale)....That is the facts.

Whole ownership is the other option.

There has been very very very few rooms on the Hyatt Website.


I would rescind immediately and explore all my options and really get a GREAT deal from Hyatt thet you can not refuse.


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Feb 5, 2011)

trading into Hyatt Northstar in nearly impossible......

if the buyer wants a week 8,,, what other option does he have than to buy from the developer?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2011)

Buying resale...


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 5, 2011)

No resales to be had at Hyatt Northstar.


Rememeber folks only 10 units are forsale timeshare/fractional sales the rest is whole ownership.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Feb 6, 2011)

It's not impossible to trade in to Northstar Hyatt, but it is hard. 

I have a three bedroom for this Friday to Monday reserved, using my Hyatt Beach House points.

Now I just hope we get some new snow !

Dewey


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 28, 2012)

*Rent before you own - Think 3 F's*

My standard advice for ALL Timeshare buyers is rent before you own.  I rented 6-7 times to checkout different locations and brands.  Tended to be more comfortable with Marriotts.  


What makes you think you are a knowledgeable consumer now?  Congratulations, you found TUG and a great place to earn and share.  Take Denise M's advice,  Rescind right now.  

You can rent lots of places for maintenance fees and a few hundred dollars.  And you can rent the week that fits the location and your schedule 90% of the time.  I remember one year we rented Christmas, President's Week, and Easter at Orlando, Scottsdale, and Hilton Head.  No headaches with exchanges, just a little time spent on TUG and Redweek.

I decided that I really enjoyed Christmas last year at the Royals in Cancun.  I traded into week 50 beach front at the Royal Sands and rented week 51 at the Royal Haciendas.

I am happy owning my timeshares, but, I am really happy finding a great rental for a couple hundred over maintenance fees.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2012)

Please note that you are responding to a post that is 15 mos. old.  When you use the search function, please make note of the date.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 29, 2012)

*So.........*

What happened? Did you rescind or keep it?    Don't leave us hanging.


----------



## RichardL (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rent on the wait list*

How difficult is it for an owner of another Hyatt resort to rent at North Star?  It is not unusual to go on line and find no availability, but Hyatt Owners have the ability to go on a wait list 2 years before the intended usage.  Big advantage and I have found it to be successful.  That is my experience.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 29, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> What happened? Did you rescind or keep it?    Don't leave us hanging.



The OP has not been back to TUG for more than a year - this is an old thread that was pulled out of moth balls with post #13.


----------

